# Dow Tanks! Nu Covid Variant from South Africa



## JohnDB (Nov 26, 2021)

Bitcoin enters bear market territory as risk assets plunge on new Covid variant

It's going to be a rough Christmas season.

Markets are tanking globally as several countries in South Africa are isolated with new travel restrictions. The Rand is bottoming out.

Apparently it's a new variant with 30+ variations to the spike proteins so it's as infectious as Delta (possibly more) and capable of circumventing any vaccine to date.  Researchers are guessing that it came from someone who was HIV positive that got infected with Covid.

What a mess!


----------



## SweetSue92 (Nov 26, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> Bitcoin enters bear market territory as risk assets plunge on new Covid variant
> 
> It's going to be a rough Christmas season.
> 
> ...



What is it going to take for the Vaccine Cultists to change their minds? Or are they incapable?


----------



## sparky (Nov 26, 2021)

The market _bone_ is connected to the variant _bone_ via the media _ligament_.....~S~


----------



## Esdraelon (Nov 26, 2021)

Get back to me when the CFR rises above 1.5%.  I expect we'll be seeing an uber, supersplendiferous, world-choking new variant next spring... just in time to rewrite electoral rules to make cheating easier.


----------



## Anomalism (Nov 26, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> Get back to me when the CFR rises above 1.5%.  I expect we'll be seeing an uber, supersplendiferous, world-choking new variant next spring... just in time to rewrite electoral rules to make cheating easier.


Someone help! My hair is on fire!


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 26, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> What is it going to take for the Vaccine Cultists to change their minds? Or are they incapable?


Only around 2 billion doses of vaccine have been manufactured to date. 
And there's almost 8 billion people on the planet. 

Going to be a while before this thing is over...but the problem is that people with compromised health systems like HIV positive patients are the new variant factories for coronavirus...

And this new variant circumvents all treatments and vaccines and is apparently at least as infectious as Delta if not more so. 

The most infectious disease is measles...and Delta Variant is a close second...in Nu is worse than Delta...this is really going to be trouble.


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 26, 2021)

Gasoline is down over 7½% 
Crude oil is down over 5% 

Dow nosedives 2½% S&P is down over 1½% 
Europe and Asia markets are down over 3% currently...

It's a train wreck out there.


----------



## Dekster (Nov 26, 2021)

Big Wallets trying to chase little people off their Robinhood's so they can get in on the cheap before earnings season.


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 26, 2021)

Omicron: How worried should we be?
					

Scientists are closely watching a new variant - but there are few clear answers.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 26, 2021)

And yet - the United States has not banned travel from South Africa. The rest of the ENTIRE modern world has.
Not the United States.
WHY???
  The same administration that is willing to force companies to fire employees for not getting vaccinated - has refused to ban travel from a country where the most dangerous variant was discovered... WHY?
Because they are more sensitive about being called raaaacist than protecting people.
*  Egregious hypocrisy*


----------



## badger2 (Nov 26, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> And yet - the United States has not banned travel from South Africa. The rest of the ENTIRE modern world has.
> Not the United States.
> WHY???
> The same administration that is willing to force companies to fire employees for not getting vaccinated - has refused to ban travel from a country where the most dangerous variant was discovered... WHY?
> ...


The term ‘most dangerous variant’ is a sensationalist ploy by the Dem-Nazi media. We can see the list of mutations that they’re trying to scare people with. JoeXi and his sleep-up are also lax at the border.


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 26, 2021)

badger2 said:


> The term ‘most dangerous variant’ is a sensationalist ploy by the Dem-Nazi media. We can see the list of mutations that they’re trying to scare people with. JoeXi and his sleep-up are also lax at the border.



Well it's the number of mutations this particular strain has been through...

Over 10 on just the spike proteins...

All total it's over 50 variations...that's the scary part...we don't know what this one will actually do to people. Delta was just 2 variations from the original.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 26, 2021)

badger2 said:


> The term ‘most dangerous variant’ is a sensationalist ploy by the Dem-Nazi media. We can see the list of mutations that they’re trying to scare people with. JoeXi and his sleep-up are also lax at the border.


Racccist


----------



## badger2 (Nov 26, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> Well it's the number of mutations this particular strain has been through...
> 
> Over 10 on just the spike proteins...
> 
> All total it's over 50 variations...that's the scary part...we don't know what this one will actually do to people. Delta was just 2 variations from the original.


You also don’t have a clue if the new mutations increase or decrease virulence or transmissibility. However, when we see them adding non-spike mutations, they become suspect because that’s what RNA viruses do. In addition, now that we have a list of mutations that comprise this variant, we can (more correctly [italics]) critique it.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 26, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> Gasoline is down over 7½%
> Crude oil is down over 5%



Isnt this a good thing?

People have been whining about the price of both for 9 months now.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 26, 2021)

But I thought Joe Biden was going to defeat the virus.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 26, 2021)

What did I miss? Was some announcement made that Wallstreet is freaking out over?


----------



## Meister (Nov 26, 2021)

From what I hear, it's because of the COVID variant that's scaring the market today.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 26, 2021)

It's because of the announcement that the polyp removed from Joe Biden's colon wasn't malignant.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 26, 2021)

Meister said:


> From what I hear, it's because of the COVID variant that's scaring the market today.


Oh boy. 

I thought maybe it was a reaction to the mandate for truckers. 

Is the variant supposed to be really bad?


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Nov 26, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Oh boy.
> 
> I thought maybe it was a reaction to the mandate for truckers.
> 
> Is the variant supposed to be really bad?



I missed that.  When did that happen about the truckers?


----------



## Osiris-ODS (Nov 26, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Oh boy.
> 
> I thought maybe it was a reaction to the mandate for truckers.
> 
> Is the variant supposed to be really bad?



The news is talking about it right now. Definitely the variant out of South Africa. Europe just imposed travel restrictions to and from Africa so the market reacted.


----------



## Meister (Nov 26, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Oh boy.
> 
> I thought maybe it was a reaction to the mandate for truckers.
> 
> Is the variant supposed to be really bad?


Too soon to tell, IMO....but the market seems to be looking for something
to have a correction.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 26, 2021)

Suddenly the stock market will be the leading economic indicator once again!  LOL


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 26, 2021)

Meister said:


> Too soon to tell, IMO....but the market seems to be looking for something
> to have a correction.





And happy left-overs to you, bro.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 26, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> I missed that.  When did that happen about the truckers?


Just saw it in another thread with the tweets about it. I haven't dug into it yet


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 26, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> I missed that.  When did that happen about the truckers?


Truckers coming over the borders must be vaccinated.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 26, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Suddenly the stock market will be the leading economic indicator once again!  LOL


It's just a moment of orange weakness.


----------



## Osiris-ODS (Nov 26, 2021)

Meister said:


> Too soon to tell, IMO....but the market seems to be looking for something
> to have a correction.


Agreed. I wouldn't call this crashing, a correction was definitely due.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 26, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Truckers coming over the borders must be vaccinated.




I wonder why?  

Those jabs don't do shit.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 26, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Suddenly the stock market will be the leading economic indicator once again!  LOL



It was you loons screeching about the markets and Bidum's magic


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Nov 26, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> It's because of the announcement that the polyp removed from Joe Biden's colon wasn't malignant.


Ohhhhh man...LOLOLOLOL

Humor Award


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 26, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> It was you loons screeching about the markets and Bidum's magic


It was a simple question. Yet she got triggered lol

Too funny


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 26, 2021)

Now gas prices will decrease and you can praise Biden for it.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Nov 26, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> It's because of the announcement that the polyp removed from Joe Biden's colon wasn't malignant.


The polyp on top of his neck is very malignant though


----------



## Osiris-ODS (Nov 26, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Suddenly the stock market will be the leading economic indicator once again!  LOL



No, inflation and CPI are still two major economic indicators that continue to move in the wrong direction. But since you live with your parents, ask them to explain it to you.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 26, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> It was a simple question. Yet she got triggered lol
> 
> Too funny



I'm not triggered. The markets, especially these markets, are no indication of the current economy.

They need a healthy correction


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 26, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> I'm not triggered. The markets, especially these markets, are no indication of the current economy.
> 
> They need a healthy correction


Not you, candyass


----------



## BluesLegend (Nov 26, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> What did I miss? Was some announcement made that Wallstreet is freaking out over?


Retail is suffering probably the worst black Friday ever. There's almost nobody out there shopping today. I stopped at Home Depot and it's pretty much a ghost town and there's maybe 10% of the normal stuff out for sale vs previous black Fridays. Hit the mall, another ghost town it's crazy weird.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 26, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Not you, candyass



Oh, my bad


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 26, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Oh boy.
> 
> I thought maybe it was a reaction to the mandate for truckers.
> 
> Is the variant supposed to be really bad?











						COVID-19 FAQs: Everything You Need to Know About ‘Omicron’—the Most Mutated Coronavirus Variant Yet | The Weather Channel
					

Origin, mutations, threat and spread—here's everything you need to know about variant B.1.1.529, which has been given the name ‘Nu’. - Articles from The Weather Channel | weather.com




					weather.com


----------



## BluesLegend (Nov 26, 2021)

Meister said:


> Too soon to tell, IMO....but the market seems to be looking for something
> to have a correction.


The correction is way over due.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 26, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Now gas prices will decrease and you can praise Biden for it.


I'll praise the courts after 14 states sued Brandon and won.

Now he takes credit.  lmao


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 26, 2021)

Grampa Murked U said:


> What did I miss? Was some announcement made that Wallstreet is freaking out over?


2% is hardly a crash.
It will go up 2% on Monday after Wall Street buys what the dummies are dumping.


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 26, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> Isnt this a good thing?
> 
> People have been whining about the price of both for 9 months now.


It means that nobody is using it now...

Travel, shipping and trade is blocked from going to or from South Africa.  Natural gas is up also for similar reasons. (Also Biden has made drilling for new sources or supplies impossible and now is at an all time low)  meaning that what Wells we have currently is it...no more will be available. 

So today is a great day to buy...just picked up some Diamondback Energy because it was down 9% on a low volume day. But they do a LOT of natural gas and no matter what we will need it for electricity production, heating, and fertilizers. But Nat Gas is a by-product of petroleum drilling.  Usually coming out of shale formations. 

So...where it's temporarily a bad thing...it keeps many of the large investors out of the game...and those are the ones that really make things happen.


----------



## Nova78 (Nov 26, 2021)

Love it , great buying opportunity


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 26, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Suddenly the stock market will be the leading economic indicator once again!  LOL


I don't see you objecting when your fellow LibBots post the Stock Market as Biden's success all the time.


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 26, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> Get back to me when the CFR rises above 1.5%.  I expect we'll be seeing an uber, supersplendiferous, world-choking new variant next spring... just in time to rewrite electoral rules to make cheating easier.


It's all a conspiracy.  They're coming for you.


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 26, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> Isnt this a good thing?
> 
> People have been whining about the price of both for 9 months now.


It's a good thing if you're a stupid person.


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 26, 2021)

The other real issue is that there's a bunch of oil discovered off the coast of South Africa...now out of reach because of the new quarantines.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 26, 2021)

NU goes great on Fruity Pebbles.
I'm immuned already.


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 26, 2021)

Nova78 said:


> Love it , great buying opportunity


If this is the beginning of some macro event this is just a taste of the pain the markets will feel.  The bottom on the Dow is around 16k and it only got down to 19k last time this happened.....


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 26, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> It's a good thing if you're a stupid person.



So, gas prices going down is a bad thing?

Then why have people been whining about the high gas prices for the past 10 months?

You people are so confusing.


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 26, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> If this is the beginning of some macro event this is just a taste of the pain the markets will feel.  The bottom on the Dow is around 16k and it only got down to 19k last time this happened.....


I don't know if it's the bottom or not...but some stocks have begun some sort of recovery because of various factors. 
(Which I am playing)

So...this hopefully will be over soon...but it's too early to tell if they have it isolated.


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 26, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> So, gas prices going down is a bad thing?
> 
> Then why have people been whining about the high gas prices for the past 10 months?
> 
> You people are so confusing.


You have to look at the REASON why oil prices are declining or rising.  In this case oil is declining in anticipation of an economic slowdown, NOT a good thing.  A GOOD reason for oil prices to drop is that there is an over supply in a good economic atmosphere, which this isnt.


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 26, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> I don't know if it's the bottom or not...but some stocks have begun some sort of recovery because of various factors.
> (Which I am playing)
> 
> So...this hopefully will be over soon...but it's too early to tell if they have it isolated.


You must be a day trader.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 26, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> You have to look at the REASON why oil prices are declining or rising.  In this case oil is declining in anticipation of an economic slowdown, NOT a good thing.  A GOOD reason for oil prices to drop is that there is an over supply in a good economic atmosphere, which this isnt.



The reason oil prices had been rising was due to the economy returning to normal levels after being thru the pandemic, but we were told it was the end of the world as we know it. 

Consistency is never the hallmark of the partisans.


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 26, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> You must be a day trader.


No...more of a swing trader as well as a trend trader. 
I play both trends and occasionally a swing. 

Because this is going to become an eventual "non-issue" due to rapid quarantines and isolation of infected countries...but it is going to provide a buying opportunity...I'm taking a shot at making money off the tanking.  

The gentlemen infected in Hong Kong are in a quarantine hotel...already isolated from everyone else. 
The case in Israel?  Dunno but suspect something similar. 

So if they have the infection of this new virus isolated we are in good shape.


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 26, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> The reason oil prices had been rising was due to the economy returning to normal levels after being thru the pandemic, but we were told it was the end of the world as we know it.
> 
> Consistency is never the hallmark of the partisans.


The reason oil prices were increasing is because yes, the economies of the world were returning to normal but the supply chain didnt, thus a shortage of oil and prices spiked.  

Whether this Covid issue w the S Africa strain is just a blip remains to be seen.  However, this strain has been known for months and if they are now just shutting down S Africa, you can bet everyone  leaving this weekend has been exposed.  It's just a matter of time before this strain spreads throughout the world and you see spikes in cases and deaths.  So IMO this isnt a blip on the radar and we are in for a rough ride in the markets this winter.  Just my opinion so take that for what it's worth.  Like I said, around 16,000 as a possible stopping point for the DOW.  Think that cant happen?  Most major market corrections are in the 50% range so this is well within the realm of possibilities.


----------



## debbiedowner (Nov 26, 2021)

SweetSue92 said:


> What is it going to take for the Vaccine Cultists to change their minds? Or are they incapable?


You're right approximately only 2% of African's are vaccinated. Those 2 percenter's need to quit spreading that shit.


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 26, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> No...more of a swing trader as well as a trend trader.
> I play both trends and occasionally a swing.
> 
> Because this is going to become an eventual "non-issue" due to rapid quarantines and isolation of infected countries...but it is going to provide a buying opportunity...I'm taking a shot at making money off the tanking.
> ...


This S African strain has been a known issue since at least August.  It's too late once again for any of these quarantines and the like.  Sure, it will slow the spread of the strain, but by how much?

How successful have past attempts at isolating the strains been?  You're living in a fairy tale world if you think we're in good shape.  But it's your money to lose, not mine.....


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 26, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> Like I said, around 16,000 as a possible stopping point for the DOW. Think that cant happen? Most major market corrections are in the 50% range so this is well within the realm of possibilities.



I would sure be willing to wager with you on it not happening.   

I guess I should also correct you first...A correction is generally agreed to be a *10% to 20% drop* in value from a recent peak.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 26, 2021)

And in curve 3 the vaccine is spinning out.  Out comes the yellow flag.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 26, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> It means that nobody is using it now...
> 
> Travel, shipping and trade is blocked from going to or from South Africa.  Natural gas is up also for similar reasons. (Also Biden has made drilling for new sources or supplies impossible and now is at an all time low)  meaning that what Wells we have currently is it...no more will be available.
> 
> ...


Prove that Joe Bidon has made drilling impossible for new supplies and new sources.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 26, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Prove that Joe Bidon has made drilling impossible for new supplies and new sources.


You must have Biden picture tatooed on your ass.  lmao


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 26, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> I would sure be willing to wager with you on it not happening.
> 
> I guess I should also correct you first...A correction is generally agreed to be a *10% to 20% drop* in value from a recent peak.


I said it's a possibility it's not a guarantee.

You are right a correction by DEFINITION in that range.  So yes I need to correct myself.  What I was trying to say is that when we have MAJOR market meltdowns, hitting 50% on the downside can and has happened, so a drop in the DOW down to the 16,000 range is within the realm of possibilities if this thing blows up.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Nov 26, 2021)

D*effo the new variant. Its a grim day everywhere. As already stated it should bounce back on monday. Unless you lot have another holiday planned.*


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 26, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> D*effo the new variant. Its a grim day everywhere. As already stated it should bounce back on monday. Unless you lot have another holiday planned.*


I see the opposite.  Take a look at the historical market charts.....this market has been parabolic for a while.  This is a perfect time to wipe out the little guy ie $10 million or less.  I see Monday as a bloodbath.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 26, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> So, gas prices going down is a bad thing?
> 
> Then why have people been whining about the high gas prices for the past 10 months?
> 
> You people are so confusing.


That vaccine mandate will clear it all up when
the truckers go on strike.








						Trucking associations take vaccine mandate fight to court - Truck News
					

The American Trucking Associations (ATA) may be confident that “solo drivers” are exempt from a coming vaccine mandate for big businesses – but it’s still




					www.trucknews.com


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 26, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> Bitcoin enters bear market territory as risk assets plunge on new Covid variant
> 
> It's going to be a rough Christmas season.
> 
> ...


Inferring anything from the daily numbers is ignorant idiocy.

We assume there will also be a thread when stocks are back in record territory.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 26, 2021)

the other mike said:


> That vaccine mandate will clear it all up when
> the truckers go on strike.
> 
> 
> ...



The private company Fed Mandate is already stayed and will be shut down totally.   Not a power the Feds have


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 26, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Prove that Joe Bidon has made drilling impossible for new supplies and new sources.











						Analysis: Biden White House wades into oil market management with stockpile release
					

U.S. President Joe Biden's decision to tap the nation's emergency oil stockpiles marks the first time in two decades that a president has used the reserve to tame energy prices instead of tackle a supply disruption.




					www.reuters.com
				



The consequences could be subtle but pervasive," said Benjamin Salisbury, an energy policy analyst at Height Capital Markets. "It will change how energy players think about future uncertainty and investments in new projects, whether that's drilling, or oil field services or pipelines. It opens up the window to new risks."


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 26, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Prove that Joe Bidon has made drilling impossible for new supplies and new sources.











						U.S. oil drilling review proposes higher fees, development curbs
					

The Biden administration proposed a slew of changes on Friday to the nation's federal oil and gas leasing program, including hiking fees on drilling companies and limiting their access to sensitive wildlife and cultural zones.




					www.reuters.com
				




There's only an 8% profit margin in oil to begin with....and a massive slew of new fees and taxes mean no new investment in drilling. We are already at a low point in drilling with less than 46% of profits being reinvested in new sources instead of 146% which is the normal rate of reinvestment of profits.


john doe 101 said:


> This S African strain has been a known issue since at least August.  It's too late once again for any of these quarantines and the like.  Sure, it will slow the spread of the strain, but by how much?
> 
> How successful have past attempts at isolating the strains been?  You're living in a fairy tale world if you think we're in good shape.  But it's your money to lose, not mine.....


Actually I made around 3% today with judicious purchases.
So much for what you know eh?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 26, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> Analysis: Biden White House wades into oil market management with stockpile release
> 
> 
> U.S. President Joe Biden's decision to tap the nation's emergency oil stockpiles marks the first time in two decades that a president has used the reserve to tame energy prices instead of tackle a supply disruption.
> ...


That doesn't prove that Biden has made producers stop producing or refineries from refining, in fact 
the oil and refinery companies in the US have exported muchas..
Gasoline Exports Surge in U.S. Even as Americans Pay Up at ...​https://www.bloomberg.com › news › articles › u-s-gas...



Nov 5, 2021 — Most U.S. _gasoline exports_ go to Latin America. Refiners shipped 139,000 barrels a day to Brazil, the highest volume in data going back to 1945.

U.S. crude oil exports reached record levels in 2020 and remain high in 2021​








						U.S. crude oil exports reached record levels in 2020 and remain high in 2021
					






					www.eia.gov


----------



## john doe 101 (Nov 26, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> U.S. oil drilling review proposes higher fees, development curbs
> 
> 
> The Biden administration proposed a slew of changes on Friday to the nation's federal oil and gas leasing program, including hiking fees on drilling companies and limiting their access to sensitive wildlife and cultural zones.
> ...


So by your "logic" you making 3% one day in the market proves me wrong.  Wow.  For all I know you bought puts.  But thats immaterial.  Your "logic" is what we're all laughing at.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 26, 2021)

U.S. drillers add oil and gas rigs for 11th month -Baker Hughes​








						U.S. drillers add oil and gas rigs for 11th month -Baker Hughes
					

U.S. energy firms kept the number of oil and natural gas rigs unchanged this week but added rigs for an 11th month in a row as some drillers returned to the wellpad with crude prices at their highest since 2018.




					www.reuters.com
				




June 25 (Reuters) - U.S. energy firms kept the number of oil and natural gas rigs unchanged this week but added rigs for an 11th month in a row as some drillers returned to the wellpad with crude prices at their highest since 2018.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 26, 2021)

The price of fuel is controlled by the open world market and OPEC controls the world's share of the market.


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 26, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> That doesn't prove that Biden has made producers stop producing or refineries from refining, in fact
> the oil and refinery companies in the US have exported muchas..
> Gasoline Exports Surge in U.S. Even as Americans Pay Up at ...​https://www.bloomberg.com › news › articles › u-s-gas...
> 
> ...


NOT anything near what I said! 

You either address what I said or you are going on ignore.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 26, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> NOT anything near what I said!
> 
> You either address what I said or you are going on ignore.


See ya.


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 26, 2021)

Belgium confirms case of new, heavily mutated Covid variant 

New strain in Belgium...by an unvaccinated individual coming from Egypt...

This doesn't sound good whatsoever.


----------



## otto105 (Nov 26, 2021)

Roudy said:


> But I thought Joe Biden was going to defeat the virus.


Funny....it's you unvaccinated people keeping it going.


----------



## Roudy (Nov 27, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Funny....it's you unvaccinated people keeping it going.


I’m triple vaccine’d, you ignoramus, but it’s a personal choice and responsibility. Didn’t Biden tell us that for those who get vaccinated, things can go back to normal?  Once again he caved to those that are pulling his strings and everything he does and says.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 27, 2021)

I don’t believe the experts know if this variant is dangerous but the rumors will get more people to take the vaccines which is maybe why the media is fueling the rumors. 

(Note I have 2 shots of the vaccine and plan to get the booster shot. However I believe people have the right to make their own decision on taking the vaccines.)


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 27, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> Gasoline is down over 7½%
> Crude oil is down over 5%
> 
> Dow nosedives 2½% S&P is down over 1½%
> ...


Black Friday is already being reported as below average as well----recession coming or here..


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 27, 2021)

Batcat said:


> I don’t believe the experts know if this variant is dangerous but the rumors will get more people to take the vaccines which is maybe why the media is fueling the rumors.
> 
> (Note I have 2 shots of the vaccine and plan to get the booster shot. However I believe people have the right to make their own decision on taking the vaccines.)


I watched the news along with the Omicrons naming and tanking the market and killing Black Friday---------the WEST more specifically the US is being blamed again.  This time because we evil americans didn't send trillions to Africa so they could get innoculated and money funnelled around.   

The new virus is going to be another money grab----using the crisis of the africans causing mutations.  As such they will need to kill the western economy to convince taxpayers to let Brandon steal more money.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 27, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Now gas prices will decrease and you can praise Biden for it.


Yep that is right---kill an economy and the gas prices usually go down.  You got all the biden haters there.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 27, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> So, gas prices going down is a bad thing?
> 
> Then why have people been whining about the high gas prices for the past 10 months?
> 
> You people are so confusing.


Gas prices coming down because you can produce enough gas on your own to support your nation is a good thing...

Gas prices coming down because your economy is being shut down is a bad thing--- a very bad thing.


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 27, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> Bitcoin enters bear market territory as risk assets plunge on new Covid variant
> 
> It's going to be a rough Christmas season.
> 
> ...


The only good thing that ever came out of Africa was.....was.....was
Cichlids


----------



## hjmick (Nov 27, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> Bitcoin enters bear market territory as risk assets plunge on new Covid variant
> 
> It's going to be a rough Christmas season.
> 
> ...




They skipped Nu, and Xi_ (I wonder why they skipped that one...)_ and went with Omicron...


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 27, 2021)

Mask sales up 1,000,000 % !


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 27, 2021)

Likkmee said:


> Mask sales up 1,000,000 % !


Actually I went another direction...I did some stock buying because of the weekend and Monday I'll sell it off because of the chart formation...

But I will say though that I came across the dumbest company listed...I don't know when, where, why, or how this company got listed...but I almost laughed out my coffee when I realized what it was...

A software company developing software for an all electric tractor.   And the stock is slated to go up...I just scratch my head on this one....do people not understand that tractors have to run 12-16 hour days at a time and get left out in the field when they do run? They make great fuel carts so the tractor can refuel on an ongoing basis in the field... you don't drive a tractor to get fuel you drive the fuel to the tractor.   Tractors already have weight issues...slogging through muddy fields and etc.  Batteries are only going to add to that issue. Even if you were to build such a thing swapping batteries would need a crane hoist to swap batteries...if you could get the cart to the tractor.


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 27, 2021)

All in all I expect a recovery quickly because of how the world is actually prepared at the moment for this variant.  
They already have a good clue that it was an HIV infected person who got Delta Variant and the thing mutated a bunch while they were alive...
Nothing we could do there. 
But the quick response of border sealing and lack of travel is important...new vaccines and treatments are already getting geared up for stage two testing and protocols in place for stage three testing of vaccines...

The scariest part is the transmissibility of this virus strain...it's almost as transmissible as measles...


----------



## Roudy (Nov 27, 2021)

All viruses but especially corona viruses have become more infectious yet weaker (not as deadly) as they mutated throughout past history.  The virus’ goal is to survive while infecting at a greater rate.  That is probably what is happening with Covid as well.


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 27, 2021)

Roudy said:


> All viruses but especially corona viruses have become more infectious yet weaker (not as deadly) as they mutated throughout past history.  The virus’ goal is to survive while infecting at a greater rate.  That is probably what is happening with Covid as well.


They don't get weaker...we just get better at fighting them off over time. However, vaccines speed up the process and allow us to fight them off faster and better.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 27, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> I watched the news along with the Omicrons naming and tanking the market and killing Black Friday---------the WEST more specifically the US is being blamed again.  This time because we evil americans didn't send trillions to Africa so they could get innoculated and money funnelled around.
> 
> The new virus is going to be another money grab----using the crisis of the africans causing mutations.  As such they will need to kill the western economy to convince taxpayers to let Brandon steal more money.


It is a little early to tell but I expect you are right. Every new variation of COVID will be the end of the world as we know it. 

We will have to send a couple trillion dollars to Africa because after all everything that is wrong in the world  is the white man’s fault


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 27, 2021)

Batcat said:


> It is a little early to tell but I expect you are right. Every new variation of COVID will be the end of the world as we know it.
> 
> We will have to send a couple trillion dollars to Africa because after all everything that is wrong in the world  is the white man’s fault


Well they will be the testing ground for the newest iteration of vaccines...it will either kill them or help them. We'll know within two weeks of the first trials.  mRNA vaccines are tricky...they either work excellent or kill you within 10 usually. Not much in the way of middle ground with them. Although they have identified better antibodies than before that are the best at stopping Covid-19...we will see what comes.


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 27, 2021)

There's no place to run, there's no place to hide. We're all gonna F'in die!!!




Someday......


----------



## skews13 (Nov 28, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> Gasoline is down over 7½%
> Crude oil is down over 5%
> 
> Dow nosedives 2½% S&P is down over 1½%
> ...


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 28, 2021)

For a better look at oil prices...









						Oil Price Charts | Oilprice.com
					

Oilprices from around the world.




					oilprice.com


----------



## JohnDB (Nov 28, 2021)

Tonight's futures are looking great! 

Looks like I stand to make some bank tomorrow.


----------



## Dekster (Nov 29, 2021)

BluesLegend said:


> Retail is suffering probably the worst black Friday ever. There's almost nobody out there shopping today. I stopped at Home Depot and it's pretty much a ghost town and there's maybe 10% of the normal stuff out for sale vs previous black Fridays. Hit the mall, another ghost town it's crazy weird.



I noticed that when I went out yesterday to my big box store.  Other than some random existing inventory on "sale" there was nothing different added in for the impulse/gift buyers.  But for the Xmas decor items that have been there since before Halloween, you wouldn't know that they are even acknowledging Christmas exists.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 30, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> Tonight's futures are looking great!
> 
> Looks like I stand to make some bank tomorrow.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 30, 2021)

BluesLegend said:


> Retail is suffering probably the worst black Friday ever. There's almost nobody out there shopping today. I stopped at Home Depot and it's pretty much a ghost town and there's maybe 10% of the normal stuff out for sale vs previous black Fridays. Hit the mall, another ghost town it's crazy weird.



They have all been doing "Black Friday" sales for at least the last two weeks.   It is no longer a single day event like it once was


----------



## otto105 (Dec 24, 2021)

Osiris-ODS said:


> The news is talking about it right now. Definitely the variant out of South Africa. Europe just imposed travel restrictions to and from Africa so the market reacted.


And your excited…


----------



## otto105 (Dec 24, 2021)

john doe 101 said:


> You have to look at the REASON why oil prices are declining or rising.  In this case oil is declining in anticipation of an economic slowdown, NOT a good thing.  A GOOD reason for oil prices to drop is that there is an over supply in a good economic atmosphere, which this isnt.


We don’t have a good economic situation?

Do tell…


----------



## otto105 (Dec 24, 2021)

Roudy said:


> I’m triple vaccine’d, you ignoramus, but it’s a personal choice and responsibility. Didn’t Biden tell us that for those who get vaccinated, things can go back to normal?  Once again he caved to those that are pulling his strings and everything he does and says.


He caved to what?


----------



## DudleySmith (Dec 26, 2021)

A lot of insider and company founders are selling huge blocks of stock; the Walmart heirs for instance sold off four times what they usually sell. They're taking advantage of the ridiculously high prices. This of course sets off the day traders, bookies, and other lemmings and touts.

We already have a comedy forum, so why does this one exist? It's redundant.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 26, 2021)

otto105 said:


> He caved to what?


You are correct. He didn’t cave in, because he obviously isn’t in charge. He’s like a marionette they drag out and make him say and do things. His handlers told him to back out and literally reverse everything he said in his go back to normal speech, two weeks later.


----------



## otto105 (Dec 26, 2021)

Roudy said:


> You are correct. He didn’t cave in, because he obviously isn’t in charge. He’s like a marionette they drag out and make him say and do things. His handlers told him to back out and literally reverse everything he said in his go back to normal speech, two weeks later.


Yes, President Biden told us all to get vaccinated so life could return to normal. You unwashed and uneducated fuckups decided that you love the virus and want keep it going for a perceived political advantage.

President Biden is still telling us to get vaccinated, but you orange fuckups like to die.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 27, 2021)

I can live with this kind of tanking all day long


----------



## Roudy (Dec 27, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Yes, President Biden told us all to get vaccinated so life could return to normal. You unwashed and uneducated fuckups decided that you love the virus and want keep it going for a perceived political advantage.
> 
> President Biden is still telling us to get vaccinated, but you orange fuckups like to die.


Ha ha Ha.  That’s a nice diversion technique for avoiding how Biden’s handlers dragged him out and told him to reneg on what he had said just two weeks before he told people to throw away their masks. 

You must be speaking for yourself and the rest of the deranged fools Running Democrat run states that are once again posting record high infection and hospitalization rates.  And now the commie Ghestapo fascist Democrats are considering implementing policies that did not work before, more lockdowns or semi lockdowns.


----------



## otto105 (Dec 27, 2021)

Roudy said:


> Ha ha Ha.  That’s a nice diversion technique for avoiding how Biden’s handlers dragged him out and told him to reneg on what he had said just two weeks before he told people to throw away their masks.
> 
> You must be speaking for yourself and the rest of the deranged fools Running Democrat run states that are once again posting record high infection and hospitalization rates.  And now the commie Ghestapo fascist Democrats are considering implementing policies that did not work before, more lockdowns or semi lockdowns.


Don't look up.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 28, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> Bitcoin enters bear market territory as risk assets plunge on new Covid variant
> 
> It's going to be a rough Christmas season.
> 
> ...



Since this thread was started the DJI is up 1.36% which would be an annual growth of over 15%.
The S&P is up 1.91 which would be an annual growth of over 21%.
The NASDAQ is up 2.0% which would be an annual growth of over 22%


Not what most people consider to be "tanking"

Oh, and Christmas spending was up 8% from last year, the largest jump in 17 years.

Seems things are not a bad as you wish they were


----------



## JohnDB (Dec 28, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> Since this thread was started the DJI is up 1.36% which would be an annual growth of over 15%.
> The S&P is up 1.91 which would be an annual growth of over 21%.
> The NASDAQ is up 2.0% which would be an annual growth of over 22%
> 
> ...


No it is seeking general safety of blue chips.  Look at the Russell 2000 index.  But it's going to fall... weakness through the end of January.  Especially towards the end.


----------



## otto105 (Dec 28, 2021)

Don't look up....at the markets.....


----------



## otto105 (Dec 28, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> No it is seeking general safety of blue chips.  Look at the Russell 2000 index.  But it's going to fall... weakness through the end of January.  Especially towards the end.


Your just hoping for a fall, failure guy.


----------



## JohnDB (Dec 28, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Your just hoping for a fall, failure guy.


The huge amount of volatility lately is the big clue...it tanks 2% in a day but requires 3 days to come back...that's happened a lot in the past two months....that means the market has no confidence lately...and with electronic buying and selling it's faster and easier than ever.  

There's a HUGE amount of margin in the market at the moment... meaning that the free money borrowing is what is propping it up at the moment...and when it comes out there's going to be hell to pay.  

With the supply chain interruptions it is actually going to cause some severe issues with profits.  With the lack of qualified available workforce it's going to be even worse.  
Currently I've sold my coffee futures because the distributor/roasters can't get the packaging...OJ concentrate also is having similar issues...and the orange growers in Florida can't get the peat from Canada.  Restaurants can't get paper products like paper towels for the restroom and hand washing stations.  Chicken wings have tripled in price because of lack of labor at the processing facilities.  Ground beef is still over $4/lb and feed lots are not buying feeders because the processing facilities have not been able to hire any labor.  

So...this great economy is just busting at the seams eh?  

I call. "Bullshit"


----------



## otto105 (Dec 28, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> The huge amount of volatility lately is the big clue...it tanks 2% in a day but requires 3 days to come back...that's happened a lot in the past two months....that means the market has no confidence lately...and with electronic buying and selling it's faster and easier than ever.
> 
> There's a HUGE amount of margin in the market at the moment... meaning that the free money borrowing is what is propping it up at the moment...and when it comes out there's going to be hell to pay.
> 
> ...


John

Has the market being moving up over the last two months? Yes, yes it has, so it's not taking 3 days to recover. In fact it's the overall strength of the economy which pushes it higher.

How have corporate profits been this quarter failure man?


----------



## JohnDB (Dec 28, 2021)

otto105 said:


> John
> 
> Has the market being moving up over the last two months? Yes, yes it has, so it's not taking 3 days to recover. In fact it's the overall strength of the economy which pushes it higher.
> 
> How have corporate profits been this quarter failure man?


Profits are down and P/E ratios have skyrocketed because of it.  Instead of 24's we are seeing 38's and higher...

There's no one who trades who isn't playing the short side at the moment...(not this week because there's no real volume...but after the first I'm expecting it to tank hard especially when everyone begins shorting) 

Let's just see what happens by February...

I'm sitting on gold...but not a lot because PRC has been dumping gold to cover their cash needs because of all the worthless commercial paper they have floating out there...and they are over extended with "secret loans" as well.  It's going to hurt when the party is over...by midterm elections I'm expecting a blowout turnaround in both houses so much so that even Nancy gets worried about her seat.


----------



## otto105 (Dec 28, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> Profits are down and P/E ratios have skyrocketed because of it.  Instead of 24's we are seeing 38's and higher...
> 
> There's no one who trades who isn't playing the short side at the moment...(not this week because there's no real volume...but after the first I'm expecting it to tank hard especially when everyone begins shorting)
> 
> ...


You're sitting on your ass.

Nobody is shorting this market who wants to make money.

You're a failure man.


----------



## JohnDB (Dec 28, 2021)

otto105 said:


> You're sitting on your ass.
> 
> Nobody is shorting this market who wants to make money.
> 
> You're a failure man.


My brokerage account says otherwise.  Say what you want...I got the proof in my account.  My money is/has been where my mouth is.


----------



## JohnDB (Dec 28, 2021)

otto105 said:


> You're sitting on your ass.
> 
> Nobody is shorting this market who wants to make money.
> 
> You're a failure man.


And the huge holes in every grocery store across America are the big blue paw print of what I'm saying is true.  

1800+ canceled flights over Christmas weekend also prove the point.  

Go into any Walmart and see the holes in their displays as well...

You can't buy what isn't available...and it's affecting every industry.  From Coffee to cars... everyone is suffering from supply chain interruptions.


----------



## otto105 (Dec 28, 2021)

JohnDB said:


> My brokerage account says otherwise.  Say what you want...I got the proof in my account.  My money is/has been where my mouth is.


You don't make money as a short in a raising market.

My account supports that


----------



## JohnDB (Dec 28, 2021)

otto105 said:


> You don't make money as a short in a raising market.
> 
> My account supports that


Time to dump TQQQ and buy SQQQ...

But stay long if you want.  I'm not.


----------

